# Mancave construction has begun..



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Got started on it today.. here are a few pics...


----------



## ctaylor (Oct 28, 2009)

That looks like it'll be sweet when finished. Nice job


----------



## contract (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks aesome bro. Those cinderblock walls are really going to help not retain the smell.


----------



## Revelation (Nov 11, 2009)

It looks good cant wait to see more


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

contract said:


> Looks aesome bro. Those cinderblock walls are really going to help not retain the smell.


I'm trying to figure out how i want to finish them though... I dont want the look of cinderblocks.... any suggestions?


----------



## Revelation (Nov 11, 2009)

you can prime and paint it, stain it, or frame over it using 2x2. I would just paint it what ever color you use for the rest of the walls.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice. I'm jealous


----------



## contract (Dec 1, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> I'm trying to figure out how i want to finish them though... I dont want the look of cinderblocks.... any suggestions?


I'd say you could brick or stone the front of the cinderblock wall. The basement slab would support the weight. You could even use facade bricks or stone if your budget allowed. On the other hand, you could contact your local stone/brick supplier and see if they have any "clearance sales" on brick or stone. You'd be suprised this time of the year how often they have space they want to free up from less popular colors.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

you can fir out the blocks with 2x2s and insulate between the studs then just drywall it.. but make sure you use a moisture barrier (plastic) between the blocks and the fir strips. I got lucky with my house...the block walls were already fir'ed out and drywalled.


----------



## Revelation (Nov 11, 2009)

contract said:


> I'd say you could brick or stone the front of the cinderblock wall. The basement slab would support the weight. You could even use facade bricks or stone if your budget allowed. On the other hand, you could contact your local stone/brick supplier and see if they have any "clearance sales" on brick or stone. You'd be suprised this time of the year how often they have space they want to free up from less popular colors.


i agree you need rocks in a man cave


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

contract said:


> I'd say you could brick or stone the front of the cinderblock wall. The basement slab would support the weight. You could even use facade bricks or stone if your budget allowed. On the other hand, you could contact your local stone/brick supplier and see if they have any "clearance sales" on brick or stone. You'd be suprised this time of the year how often they have space they want to free up from less popular colors.


facade stone around a gas fireplace maybe?


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

contract said:


> I'd say you could brick or stone the front of the cinderblock wall. The basement slab would support the weight. You could even use facade bricks or stone if your budget allowed. On the other hand, you could contact your local stone/brick supplier and see if they have any "clearance sales" on brick or stone. You'd be suprised this time of the year how often they have space they want to free up from less popular colors.


i work for a builder materials distributor so i can get some deals on stuff like that... one of the products we carry is called Stonecraft... been thinking about using that..

StoneCraft - Texture for Living™


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Cant wait to see it finished, have you thought about doing some sort of stamped concrete interior wall?

Interior Walls - Photo Gallery - The Concrete Network

If youre on a tighter budget Id do a brick wall, i love exposed brick.

Edit- just saw your last post, looks like you have this covered. Once again I cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## contract (Dec 1, 2008)

Here is what I'm thinking for your walls. Since you already have smooth masonry on one wall, I would avoid putting drywall over it.

Also some other ideas.


----------



## Revelation (Nov 11, 2009)

Acesfull said:


> i work for a builder materials distributor so i can get some deals on stuff like that... one of the products we carry is called Stonecraft... been thinking about using that..
> 
> StoneCraft - Texture for Living™


that would look great


----------



## contract (Dec 1, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> i work for a builder materials distributor so i can get some deals on stuff like that... one of the products we carry is called Stonecraft... been thinking about using that..
> 
> StoneCraft - Texture for Livingâ„¢


My company uses stonecraft for interiors. If I had your connections to get it, I would do the entire room.


----------



## mdrumm (Nov 12, 2009)

I want one...............


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> I'm trying to figure out how i want to finish them though... I dont want the look of cinderblocks.... any suggestions?


First off you were busy today. Lookin good! Get a product called Thoroseal (concrete paint) and paint that wall. it will block out the moisture. Then put up some 1X2 furring stips and fill between them with some styrofoam insulation. Then throw up some drywall and finish like the rest of the room. That would be the cheapest route and what I would recommend. You could always put up some wainscott paneling later to dress up the room. Make sure you paint the room with a semi gloss so you will be able to wash the walls later on.


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

nice start so far, I like the look of the stone but if it doesn't go well with the decor of the rest of your house then I always thought a nice wainscoting does a great job at making a space more elegant. very versatile as well. great stuff looking forward to more pics.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Actually I would love to get a stone that matches the exterior of my place to kind of bring it in...


----------



## contract (Dec 1, 2008)

you always have the possibility of making it a room onto itself.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

contract said:


> you always have the possibility of making it a room onto itself.


Wow! That's a nice set up!


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

That build really looks promising man! Good luck with it and keep us updated


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I looked at my pricing and its about $3 sq/ft for stonecraft.... i think i can budget that in.


----------



## contract (Dec 1, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> I looked at my pricing and its about $3 sq/ft for stonecraft.... i think i can budget that in.


AWESOME. Make sure to put in some stone ledges in the wall for holding humidors, drinks, etc.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

contract said:


> AWESOME. Make sure to put in some stone ledges in the wall for holding humidors, drinks, etc.


good idea.. but all i have are cabinet humidors lol


----------



## contract (Dec 1, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> good idea.. but all i have are cabinet humidors lol


Sir, that is what I would call a good problem to have :smoke2:


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

Looks like you are getting a lot done. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Thats going to be exquisit once its done. 
I wish I had a basement to do the same. All I have is a 20x40' carport Im looking at enclosing this spring. But building code restrictions may stop me.

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

looks like i started at the perfect time... woke up this morning and its snowing.. going to go to home depot today to get the stuff so i can finish installing my fan.


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

Acesfull said:


> I'm trying to figure out how i want to finish them though... I dont want the look of cinderblocks.... any suggestions?


theres a paint primer out there called block filler. you could use that to fill in some of the "pits" of the cinder block. and then just paint over it. thats the easiest way


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

Cool! I'm looking forward to starting mine this spring!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Finished hooking up the smoke ventilation system... i suppose i should have a cigar down there and test it out


----------



## Cigar Runner (Sep 30, 2009)

Looks great, i'm planning something similar just warming the wife up to the idea takes some time. hope to conclude final negotiations and bribery with her early next year. cheers joe


----------



## JDubb760 (May 17, 2009)

Wow that looks great and very classy, keep up the good work:tu
and post some updated pics if you can.


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

Looks like fun. I really envy you guys with basements.


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

What kind of ventilation system did you go with Nick? My shop, oops I mean my smoking lounge, is in one half of our basement and sometimes the wife complains about the smoke that waffles into the family room.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Well I am going to use two Nutone bathroom fans.. one 150cfm (for when I am smoking by myself) and installing an additional 300cfm for when multiple people are in my man room smoking.. so 450cfm total.. testing out how the 150 does by itself right now


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

Let us know how the 150cfm works out. What a coincidence, I had a VSG after turkey yesterday. Very nice.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Had that Ashton VSG, 601 Oscuro and 5 Vegas AAA... no stink upstairs.. fan works awesome!


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Glad your ventilation worked out. Can't wait to see some pictures of the room when its done.

Every man should have a cigar lounge.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Here is what I am thinknig for the cinderblock walls....

Cobble - Valley Forge i want to put that about halfway up the wall and then use the cinderblock filler and paint as suggested... I need to figure out something to use between the stonecraft and paint though.


----------



## contract (Dec 1, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> Here is what I am thinknig for the cinderblock walls....
> 
> Cobble - Valley Forge i want to put that about halfway up the wall and then use the cinderblock filler and paint as suggested... I need to figure out something to use between the stonecraft and paint though.


What do you mean by between the stonecraft and the paint?


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I wanted to use something to break between the two patters, some kind of trim.


----------



## contract (Dec 1, 2008)

I'd say use a cap stone/bullnose as the top course. If you make it twice as deep as the stone below it, you have a convenient ledge to set drinks.

At the back of the capstone/bullnose, you could use ogee moulding to give a clean break from the stone corner to the wall.


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

Looking good man. 
I wish we had basements in Florida, but being a bachelor my whole apartment is my man cave 

I smoke wherever I please lol

Cant wait to see the finished product. I like that stone you mentioned, the valley forge.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Great work so far Nick! The brick wall is going to be a really nice touch.


----------



## JuJuMan16 (Apr 6, 2009)

Riding along for this one, cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

My TV came in today for the mancave 46" Samsung LCD









Boondock Saints on Netflix streaming 









Grabbed some samples of some stuff from work that I am considering doing my wall with


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I Love my Samsung TV. Good picture for the cost.

I like the "stones" on the left. The ones that have the smaller line running through them.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Yep cant go wrong with Samsung I got a 42" plasma over the summer for a steal. I also vote for the stones on the far left, this going to be one hell of a smoking haven when youre finished.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Nick, you're my hero.


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

wow a nice as hell man cave a nice tv and boondock saints, my hero man. by any chance you wanna rent out that room?!?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Nick really coming together, Can't wait to see it finished serious undertaking. You gonna sell memberships to the club?


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Very cool! This is an exciting project to watch unfold!
Congrats Nick!


----------



## Mr. Francophile (Dec 4, 2009)

Nick, 
Lookin really good. Can you talk to my wife about letting me do a man cave. Its Bad enough my 2000+ bottle wine cellar is in the garage. Cant wait to see the finished pics


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Ended up sticking my 42" in the mancave.. it fits the wall a little better..


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

Looks nice, man! Keep the updates coming!


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Excellent choice on the TV. The cave is looking good!


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Definately loving it. Bonus points for the Boondock Saints!


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Awesome cave, I'm green with envy. From personal experience, if you're going to have a bunch of people smoking at the same time, a regular ceiling fan, with the direction set to pull the air upward will do a lot to get the smoke up and out of your face. The exhaust fans may have the same effect, I've never had a smoking room like that, but if you find they don't clear the room fast enough, a basic ceiling fan may help out.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

Looking good bro!


----------



## jahoban (Nov 26, 2009)

man room looks great
when i get out of school im going to build something like this as well:biggrin1:

jason


----------



## doubled (Jul 23, 2007)

Looking good:tu


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Nyght81 (Jan 3, 2010)

I am very lucky to have a wife that will let me do something like this when we actually purchase a home. We live in base housing right now and it's only a 3bd/2ba house. Even if I have to, when we purchase a house, will get one of those nice sheds and turn it into a mancave w/ a nice TV, my game stuff, and of course a smoking lounge w/ a nice built in humidor eventually.

That mancave is off to a nice start.


----------



## Bill Brewer (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice work.


----------



## zrhoad66 (Nov 10, 2009)

looks good!


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

you did leave room for a stripper pole right?......right???? that and a kegerator and i would never leave the house, well maybe to hire some strippers and restock the kegerator and cigars!!!!


----------



## iride (Jan 25, 2009)

Room is looking great. Congrats! Any pics of the exhaust system, installed?


----------



## necrozen (Dec 28, 2009)

Looks awesome! Aaah, to be able to smoke in the house... I have to go to the b&m to have the luxury of smoking indoors!


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

you plan on boxing in that duct or drywalling the ceiling?


----------



## Cisco Kid H2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Awesome set-up. Do not forget the poker table a must for all man caves.

Keep us posted on the progress. Love the idea of a stone look.


----------



## digital (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice Cigars, TV, Xbox, Netflix if you put a kegorator in there you might never leave.


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

looks like you've got a great setup, keep the photos coming


----------

